# Problem mit einer Umlautdomain und Email



## Christian (2. Feb. 2011)

Hi,

ich habe in ISPC eine Umlautdomain mit xn--blahfasel.de angelegt. Die domain ist auch per WWW erreichbar. Nur leider kann ich keine Mail an eine in der Domain angelegte Mailadresse senden. Ich bekomme immer wieder die Meldung vom Postfix: type=A: Host not found

Wie oder was kann oder muss ich machen damit es funktioniert? Ist es ein DNS-Server- oder Mailserver-Problem?

Im Forum habe ich eine Antwort aus 2007 gefunden in der vorgeschlagen wurde lokale Dateien unterhalb /etc/postfix zu editieren und dann mit postmap wieder zu hashen, aber das scheint heute nicht mehr zu funktionieren da die Dateien in meiner Installation nicht vorhanden sind.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2011)

Das ist ein DNS Server Problem. Du musst einen DNS A-Recd für die Domain anlegen.


----------



## Christian (3. Feb. 2011)

Hmm,

in der Fehlermeldung steht folgendes:


```
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; Host or domain name not found. Name service error
    for name=lichtfnger-garrelts.de type=A: Host not found
```
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe Till, würde das ja bedeuten daß ich in der Zone noch einen A-record anlegen muss für "lichtfnger-garrelts.de"? Das ist aber doch eigentlich eine andere Domain und sollte nicht unbedingt harmonieren, oder?

Zur Info: DNS verwalte ich auf einen extra DNS-Server und nicht mit ispconfig.


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2011)

Es scheint so als ob Du die Domain irgendwo mit Umlaut eingetragen bzw. verwendet hast anstatt die IDN codierte Version zu nehmen. Da postfix wie alle anderen Internetdiesnte keine Umlaute unterstützt, wirde der Umlaut einfach weggelassen und daher kommt die Fehlermeldung dass die Domain nicht existiert.


----------



## Christian (3. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Es scheint so als ob Du die Domain irgendwo mit Umlaut eingetragen bzw. verwendet hast anstatt die IDN codierte Version zu nehmen.


Du meinst, das ich die Version _mit_ Umlaute irgendwo in ISPC verwende? Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.


Im Domainbereich von ISPC verwende ich "xn--lichtfnger-garrelts-lwb.de" als Aliasdomain auf die Variante ohne Umlaute.
Im Emailbereich von ISPC verwende ich ebenfalls "xn--lichtfnger-garrelts-lwb.de" und habe diese dann ebenfalls als Domainalias auf die Variante ohne Umlaute angelegt.
Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch eine Weiterleitung von info@xn--lichtfnger-garrelts-lwb.de auf die Variante ohne Umlaute angelegt.

Ich hoffe das dies alles so richtig ist. Korrigiere mich gerne wenn etwas falsch ist.



Zitat von Till:


> Da postfix wie alle anderen Internetdiesnte keine Umlaute unterstützt, wirde der Umlaut einfach weggelassen und daher kommt die Fehlermeldung dass die Domain nicht existiert.


Ist es dann überhaupt ein DNS-Problem oder eher eines des Mailclients oder des Mailservers der die Umlaute nicht richtig umsetzt?


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2011)

das ist ok soweit.



> Ist es dann überhaupt ein DNS-Problem oder eher eines des Mailclients oder des Mailservers der die Umlaute nicht richtig umsetzt?


ist vermutlich irgend ein Umsetzungsproblem zwischen postfix und dem Mailclient.

Was genau steht demm im mail log dazu?


----------



## Christian (3. Feb. 2011)

Hier der Auszug aus der mail.log dazu:


```
Feb  3 15:58:43 orca amavis[22446]: (22446-13) Passed BAD-HEADER, [85.16.13.245] [85.16.13.245] <info@nospam-foo.de> -> <info@lichtfnger-garrelts.de>, quarantine: V/badh-VEK7lUY08VUp, Message-ID: <4D4AC2A1.4040800@nospam-foo.de>, mail_id: VEK7lUY08VUp, Hits: -4.399, size: 1050, queued_as: 0537293E, 483 ms
Feb  3 15:58:43 orca postfix/smtp[26622]: 5C3AC93C: to=<info@lichtfnger-garrelts.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.74, delays=0.24/0.01/0/0.48, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=22446-13, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 0537293E)
Feb  3 15:58:43 orca postfix/qmgr[20018]: 5C3AC93C: removed
Feb  3 15:58:43 orca postfix/smtp[26626]: 0537293E: to=<info@lichtfnger-garrelts.de>, relay=none, delay=0.04, delays=0.01/0.01/0.02/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=lichtfnger-garrelts.de type=A: Host not found)
```
Info: Die eigentliche Absenderadresse habe ich gegen "info@nospam-foo.de" ausgetauscht.


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2011)

Da hat Dein Emailprogramm einen ungültigen Hedaer evrwendet. Schalte einfach den Bad header scan in der verwendeten spamfilter policy aus, indem Du einen Haken bei "Bad header Lover" setzt.


----------



## Christian (3. Feb. 2011)

Nee, das scheint es nicht gewesen zu sein. 
Ich hatte keinen Spamfilter auf dieser Domain eingerichtet.
Dennoch habe ich Testweise jetzt einen eingerichtet mit der "Bad-Header-Lover"-Option aktiviert und trotzdem erhalte ich die gleichen Meldungen im Log und die Nachricht wird gebounced.

Ärgerlich…


----------



## Christian (4. Feb. 2011)

Ich habe jetzt in der Spam-Richtlinie ein Profil erstellt, welches ALLES durchlassen sollte. Aber auch dies funktioniert nicht.
Hat noch jemand einen Tipp, Hinweis für mich?

Christian


----------

